# what i want in my collection !!!



## Nikki. (Jul 23, 2007)

well i want to have a garage full of reptiles and snakes - like the one on the thread - amazing !
just to note this will be develpoing very slowly so i can gradually have a collection 

in the future i want ....
*LIZARDS, MONITORS AND GECKOS* - *and cant forget the froggies*
knobtail
bells phase lace monitor 
red eyed tree frog 
cloud one erm - its brown and white 
thinking about it ..

*SNAKIES - non venomous* 
hypo bredli
darwin 
diamond 
olive
black headed python
woma
green tree python 
albino - a pretty one like ... this person knows who he is ..starts with R .... 

so ... yay now all i have to do is add up the price :shock:and enclosures i need ( those exoterra ones )


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Seems the addiction has hit


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 23, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> Seems the addiction has hit


HELL YEAH !!!


----------



## nook171 (Jul 23, 2007)

lol have fun


----------



## Dan123 (Jul 23, 2007)

what about tiapans and death adders? geeezzzzzzzz
nah just jokin that sounds like a bloody terrific assortment good luck with it. make sure u keep us all up2 date.
btw good luck finding a exoterra for an olive or lacy...hehehe might have to DIY that one


----------



## reece89 (Jul 23, 2007)

thats really great you have goals =D


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah - oopsies forgot how big they get - but that will be in ages though


----------



## hodges (Jul 23, 2007)

nice list nikki , my list is not very long 
*MY LIST:*
2x ridge tailed monitors for now :lol:

cheers,
brad


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 23, 2007)

well thats awesome! - way better than nothing !


----------



## bitey (Jul 23, 2007)

hodges said:


> nice list nikki , my list is not very long
> *MY LIST:*
> 2x ridge tailed monitors for now :lol:
> 
> ...


 neithers mine here it is 
all of them haha


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 23, 2007)

well and invisible herp - yay!


----------



## temp_id (Jul 23, 2007)

Can I add my wishlist .....

lizards etc
anglehead
bells phaze lacie
western bluey
gtf

snakes non ven
b&w jungle
bhp
scrub
black python (ana something)

Vens
rbbs
bbbs


----------



## nook171 (Jul 23, 2007)

my list


monitors and lizards
storrs
lacey
glouds
apsen
mertens

snakes non ven
b&w jungle
b&w coastals 
scrubies
olive
darwins
imbricata's
gts 
keelbacks
afura file

vens

death adders
rbb


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 23, 2007)

Niki if you save up every cent you get till your my age ....you may be able to get most of that list hehehehe
If i breed any of those i will send you one for free , but don't tell any one , then they will all want one too :lol::lol:

I just re read your list and you could be ( that's a could be ) in luck :shock:

My list would be 
trio of stimmies


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 23, 2007)

my list

lizards

beardies(central & pygmy)

lace monitor
perentie
ridge tailed monitor
peninsula crevise dragon
smooth knob tailed geckos
leaf tailed geckos
thick tailed geckos
common scaley food

snakes non ven

stimsons
childrens
bhps
womas
olive
gtp
water

snakes mild ven

brown tree snake
yellow faced whip snake

snakes ven

rbbs
tigers 
adders
collets


----------



## freddy (Jul 23, 2007)

mummy and daddy gonna foot the bill or you gonna grow up and get a job?


----------



## Elfir (Jul 23, 2007)

i want nothing


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG - i forgot about file snakes and keelbacks


----------



## Dan123 (Jul 23, 2007)

hmm i think your goin to need a damn big garage..................geckodan had alot of enclosures but they were mostly 45*45cm or 45*60 a full grown lacy alone is gonna need basically 3m*3m


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 23, 2007)

oh i guess i can just dream on :cry:


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jul 23, 2007)

HAHA - I want BHPs and Womas in my collection eventually + a pair of Karratha (?) red stimmies.

Nikki remember how I was telling you about that coastal?? Well I went and picked him uo and also got a male stimmie... oops!!


----------



## Bryony (Jul 23, 2007)

NO! NO! NO!
Not the wish list!


I have already got the list of things i do/get WHEN i win the lotto!

Don't make me think of more


----------



## Dan123 (Jul 23, 2007)

lol nah if u want it im sure ul have it. just stack enclosures to the roof hehe


----------



## Dan123 (Jul 23, 2007)

lol does anyone on this site want anything other than herps?
.....yeh stupid question hey


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 23, 2007)

hmn - i dont think i want the exoterra ones - way too expensive ,has anyone seen the snakebox things at the expo at castlehill , maybe tonnes of those


----------



## nook171 (Jul 23, 2007)

i have a 2mx2mx1m enclosure in my bedroom


----------



## nook171 (Jul 23, 2007)

yep a dodge charger a 25ft kevla cat a crysler 300c a riviera fly bridge a big house with a little house for my herps some new hunting and fishing gear lol


----------



## Dan123 (Jul 23, 2007)

lol i used to keep a few of my snakes in plastic tubs with heat matts and i no a few people still do it but i find it harsh on the snakes behalf and i just terrible becuase i clden stop myself frm buying herps so i stoped buying for a year and did up my dads study and my room with heapsa enclosures hehe. no more stupid tubs


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jul 23, 2007)

freddy said:


> mummy and daddy gonna foot the bill or you gonna grow up and get a job?



Back off! Let people have their dreams without you stomping all over them.:evil:


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 23, 2007)

nook171 said:


> i have a 2mx2mx1m enclosure in my bedroom


 
:shocko you sleep in the enclosure? How the ****** are you able to even put a bed in your room lol.


----------



## Lozza (Jul 23, 2007)

if you dont live in syd you can have big bedrooms 
mines about 6x4m (not including WIR LOL)

I want some albinos and hyper blueys


----------



## nook171 (Jul 23, 2007)

i have currently been kicked into the garage


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 23, 2007)

And here I am living in Sydney in my tiny little bedroom like a sucker :x I'm off to the countryside!



nook171 said:


> i have currently been kicked into the garage


 
That's kinda funny:lol:


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 23, 2007)

*:0 *



Nikki_elmo10 said:


> well i want to have a garage full of reptiles and snakes - like the one on the thread - amazing !
> just to note this will be develpoing very slowly so i can gradually have a collection
> 
> in the future i want ....
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Nikki 

LoL, .you better start saving! 

I would love a GTP or Albino Olive!
Other than those my list consists of, :
Geckos, Geckos & more Geckos,.
I only have knobtails (Amyae & Levis Levis) and am hoping to get more of them, . I think I will just stick to knobies for now, but later on down the track I will get a few other types...

My B/f is the Python Lover in the family, . he has a quiet a few different types , . 

Good luck with your list  

Kelly 

P.s, I would love a pet monkey & Tiger (preferably white, . - but I wouldnt say no if I was offered an orange)


----------



## nook171 (Jul 23, 2007)

it good being in a garage actuly i have my bedroom a herp corner and lounge room all in the one


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 23, 2007)

haha that is cool!


----------



## stringbean (Jul 23, 2007)

im goin to be puttin a 1220x600x600 into my room in a few weeks, and get rid of the desk caus school sucks, haha i cant wait.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 23, 2007)

stringbean said:


> im goin to be puttin a 1220x600x600 into my room in a few weeks, and get rid of the desk caus school sucks, haha i cant wait.


 
That's the spiritI've got 4 enclosures in my room... I've had to move most of my stuff out to fit it all in lol, doesn't help to have a queen bed in here either, taking up valuable herp space:shock:


----------



## nook171 (Jul 23, 2007)

i have a 4ft x 2ft x2ft aswell and a 2ft x 1ft x1ft a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft the big 2m x2m x 1m a heap of scorps tanks ranging from 2ft x2ft x 2ft - 1ft x 1ft x 1ft


----------



## MAVTOR (Jul 23, 2007)

great list Nikki,BHP will be my next I hope


----------



## Squamata (Jul 23, 2007)

My wish list.....

A trio of Rough Scales, A trio of Water pythons, a trio of Childrens pythons, a trio of Pygmy Pythons A Pilbara Olive Python, a trio of NW Carpet Pythons, all of our native western Australian Pythons that we arent allowed to keep yet....note yet!!!
and
All the other pythons in Oz I am not allowed to have


----------



## Miss B (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmmmmmm ok, my wish list. For now. But it WILL keep growing, lol.

- hypo Bredli
- more beardies (HOT colours)
- geckos (knob-tailed)
- Woma
- Green Tree Python (yes, this is the 'you're dreamin!' part of my wish list) :lol:


----------



## Vixen (Jul 23, 2007)

My wishlist, only got my first snake a few weeks ago, and im already addicted, its great! xD

*Pythons*
2 x RSP
2 x QLD stimsons
2 x wheatbelt stimsons
2 x blonde maccies
2 x striped coastals
2 x proserpine coastals
2 x high yellow diamonds
2 x b/w jungles
1 x hypo bredli
1 x classic bredli
2 x GTP's (will see what happens in the future, would be able to survive without any  but hey, it'd still be nice)
and any other gorgeous coastals I come across 


*Dragons/Geckos*
Pair of aspers
Red phase beardie


----------



## dentech (Jul 23, 2007)

my list murray darling, 
croc (johnsons)
moniter (bigger the better)
barking gekoes
a couple of beardies


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 23, 2007)

I want a pair of macs


----------



## Sanchez (Jul 23, 2007)

I would take a phase 3.


----------



## Love_snakes (Jul 24, 2007)

That sounds like a pretty on-going list of reptiles, lol they are going to keep you buissy
Good luck!
<3sarah


----------



## Rocket (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL @ Freddy!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Nook, what is an apsen? 

This season: O.filicipoda (I know a breeder OK), S.taenicauda and P.lindneri will do it for me. (More of a Realistic dream in my opinion)


----------



## BT (Jul 25, 2007)

my wish list for now:
Another southern forest dragon
blonde mac 
Shingleback


----------



## Junglecp (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi

what i want in my collection

Very easy ghehe 

3.7 jcp high bloodlies
1.1 irian jaya jaguars
1.1 Morelia amethistina's local dont care
1.2 morelia spilota Het Granite
1.1 Morelia viridus Biak
1.1 Hypo ore striped bredli's (but when the are there in holland)

Other snakes

1,1 Black head pythons ore Woma
1.1 Het albino Reguis
1.0 Spider reguis
1.1 Pastel

and maybe a special cant of Colubrid

Cheers stijn


----------



## spottie (Jul 26, 2007)

freddy said:


> mummy and daddy gonna foot the bill or you gonna grow up and get a job?



Not if they get a butterfly


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 26, 2007)

My ( Wish List ) consists of:

2 x MacDonnell Ranges Stimson Pythons - ( will have 3 in total then )
2 x High Yellow Diamond Pythons
2 x Black and Yellow Jungle Pythons
2 x Black Headed Pythons
2 x Woma Pythons
2 x Hypo Bredli
1 x Murray Darling Carpet Python

Geckos:
2 - 4 x Knob Tailed Geckos 

Off that list I'm hoping to get at the start of next year ( from this years breeding season )

2 x High Yellow Diamond Pythons 
2 x Hypo Bredli 
1 x Murray Darling Carpet Python
and possibly 2 x Black Headed Pythons ( if my bank account allows it )


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 26, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> My ( Wish List ) consists of:
> 
> 2 x MacDonnel Rangers Stimson Pythons - ( will have 3 in total then )
> 2 x High Yellow Diamond Pythons
> ...




What are MacDonnel Rangers??


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 26, 2007)

A locality of Stimson Pythons.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 26, 2007)

......


----------



## Miss B (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the point people are trying to make is that it's *ranges* not *rangers*.


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 26, 2007)

lol, I got told/ thought it was rangers, I'll edit my post


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 26, 2007)

Might want to edit your sig as well :lol:


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 26, 2007)

I did that too lol


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 26, 2007)

i also forgot to add a costal - and a hypo one


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jul 26, 2007)

freddy said:


> mummy and daddy gonna foot the bill or you gonna grow up and get a job?


I really need to get a job.
My parents just got a big vet bill.


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 29, 2007)

OMG i just saw a verrrrrry pretty snake jaguar carpet


----------



## hornet (Jul 29, 2007)

oh god, here we go

Dragons
amphibolurus gilberti
amphibolurus longirostris
amphibolurus norrisi
amphibolurus temporalis
chlamydosaurus kingii
cryptagma aurita
ctenophorus caudicinctus
ctenophorus clayi
ctenophorus cristatus
ctenophorus femoralis
ctenophorus fionni
ctenophorus fordi
ctenophorus gibba
ctenophorus isolepis
ctenophorus maculatus
ctenophorus maculosus
ctenophorus mckenziei
ctenophorus nuchalis
ctenophorus ornatus
ctenophorus pictus
ctenophorus reticulatus
ctenophorus rubens
ctenophorus rufescens
ctenophorus salinarum
ctenophorus scutulatus
ctenophorus tjantjalka
ctenophorus vadnappa
ctenophorus yinnietharra
diporiphora magna
diporiphora superba
diporiphora winneckei
moloch horridis
pogona nullarbor
tympanocryptis centralis
tympanocryptis cephalus
tympanocryptis intima


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 29, 2007)

wow!


----------



## hornet (Jul 29, 2007)

lol thats only the dragons, still want skinks, gecko's, monitors, turtles, pythons, colubrids and elapids lol


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 29, 2007)

omg


----------



## MMAnne (Jul 29, 2007)

My list is pretty simple at the mo...

I would love a Carpet Python in additon to my Stim.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 29, 2007)

We might have to wait a while before we start discussing Jaguar Carpets with you Nikki. But while you are making your list, why not have a look at Pig Nosed Turtles. I just think that you have inadvertantly overlooked them at this stage.

What I would like (and please take note anyone selling any of these):

Boyds Forest Dragons (pair)
Rough Knob Tailed Geckoes (pair)
Kimberley Rock Monitors (pair)
Red Bellied Black Snakes (one)
Dajarra Death Adders (one)
Some sort of climbing gecko (pair)
Some sort of Colubrid that is not green (I have enough green)

I just need to move a few of my inside stuff into their outside aviaries to clear enclosures in the herp room.


----------



## jack (Jul 29, 2007)

Hoplocephalus bungaroides.... anyone?

and i am also keen for a southern highlands all black/grey colour form of the copperhead


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 29, 2007)

Murray Darling Carpets and Rough Scaled Pythons.


----------



## freddy (Jul 29, 2007)

hornet said:


> oh god, here we go
> 
> Dragons
> amphibolurus gilberti
> ...


now so i dont have to google every one what are there common names


----------



## JasonL (Jul 29, 2007)

Nephurus wheeleri wheeleri, Cyclodomorphus maximus, Egernia kintorei. That would do me for a while.


----------

